# What is the scariest K.K Song?



## EconomicPig (Feb 16, 2015)

I know K.K Hypno is scary, and K.K Dirge too in a way, but do you guys no any other ones?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think any of them are scary.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't really think any of the other songs are quite as scary as the two you mentioned. Hypno K.K, well it's kind of overrated and it's more mysterious than scary, so *shrugs*

On the other hand, K.K Dirge is definitely...creepy.


----------



## tasfiah (Feb 16, 2015)

bubblegum k.k. lol


----------



## Shax (Feb 16, 2015)

I've seen a few people with horror-themed towns use Pondering in their homes. I wouldn't consider it to be creepy, but it is different from the other songs in its own way.


----------



## viceprincess (Feb 16, 2015)

*I don't know why, but I've always found "I Love You" to be a creeper. Maybe it's because my friend was chasing me, and I hid in a home that played this song. The sound combined with the suspense really gave me goosebumps. On top of that, any music box version is creepy to me..*


----------



## toenuki (Feb 16, 2015)

K.k Dirge and Stale Cupcakes.
Stale Cupcakes is so sad!


----------



## viceprincess (Feb 16, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> K.k Dirge and Stale Cupcakes.
> Stale Cupcakes is so sad!



*I had never heard Stale Cupcakes before! It's not really creepy, but sad :/*


----------



## Mioki (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, Hypno is pretty unsettling.

I have Etude on a music box and it's actually really creepy, especially in a bright, empty, quiet room.


----------



## Speedydash (Feb 16, 2015)

K.K. Sonata sounds a bit creepy, but beautiful. Steep Hill sounds extremely sad on a music box, like a death of someone dear to you. Could be creepy if there was a town based on someone who died and lived a very sad life. Happens even today to many. Hypno sounds wondrous played in a music box. The song backwards sounds less creepy. Have a listen to Comrade K.K. on a music box xD  There's also a Samurai themed song that is creepy. Though I didn't get the chance to get the name of it, as it was far from my reach due to furniture blocking it's path as I was visiting in a random dream address. K.K. Dirge as already said above, is seldom creepy, though if it were to play as the house was abandoned...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 16, 2015)

This might sound odd, but...



Spoiler: Weirdness



Space K.K., if only because of Marshal...


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know, I don't think any are creepy or scary.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for your opinions guys!  I'd love to read more, and also the ones based of classical terms such as etude and sonata are really nice, and sonata reminds me a bit of Chopin.  I'm getting to classical...


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

And people think that Hypno K.K. is scarier?

Ha...ha...ha...ha...haaaaa....


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> And people think that Hypno K.K. is scarier?
> 
> Ha...ha...ha...ha...haaaaa....



I gotta agree with this. 

Though regarding the space thing because of Marshal - I'm not sure I understand what's scary about it...? Unless you find Marshal himself scary, or his interior. I must be missing something.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Though regarding the space thing because of Marshal - I'm not sure I understand what's scary about it...? Unless you find Marshal himself scary, or his interior. I must be missing something.


He just hates Marshal, that's just it.


----------



## peanut5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm on your side hypno k.k. Is scary


----------



## Mioki (Feb 17, 2015)

K.K. Space _is_ pretty ugly lol


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 17, 2015)

To me, K.K. Synth is...but it's also my favorite one.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 17, 2015)

K.K. Dirge for sure as well as K.K. Synth.  I think it's funny that the live version of Synth is pretty poppy while the bootleg version is super creepy sounding.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 17, 2015)

K.K. Milonga is scary, the song and the cover. Diva is in underwear or something on the cover. A disturbing game for a pegi 3


----------



## Milleram (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't find any of them to be that creepy. Only K.K. Dirge is slightly creepy, because it's supposed to be.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> This might sound odd, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate that song. It sounds so out of place in his house. I sent him another CD, which he's playing.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 17, 2015)

I dislike most creepy songs! I find many music box versions creepy, exept for the happy ones like KK bubblegum. I have mountain song music box in my main room and I find it very pretty! KK dirge is very creepy though. And most things with suspense are quite eerie to me. Some scarier music (especially the music box versions)  can be beautiful depending on the way you listen to it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

K.K Dirge
and K.K Lullaby towards the ending 

I went from






to


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

well, K.K. Song (the one that plays in Wolfgang's house) is not creepy but it sounds glitchy and weird like a broken Nes game 
It's my favorite actually XD






- - - Post Merge - - -

wow I just finished listening to K.K Dirge, I think it's cool because it sounds like something your hear in a Zelda dungeon


----------



## tumut (Feb 17, 2015)

The first ten seconds of K.K. synth, Dirge, that's about it.


----------



## CapnRecon (Feb 18, 2015)

K. K. Synth and K. K. Hypno after visiting Aika. I went into Cheri's house the next day before I started fresh and found it playing. One ticket to Nopeville, please.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Some creepy ones off the top of my head:

Hypno K.K.
K.K. Dirge
K.K. Swing
K.K. Lullaby
K.K. Sonata


----------



## MagsyPies (Feb 19, 2015)

Hypno K.K. And K.K. Sonata music box versions are the creepiest IMO,
I'll have to make a K.K. Dirge music box to see how it compares 
In original version, I think Hypno K.K. is the creepiest. It's just so mysterious!


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

i actually find K.K parade to be kinda creepy. probably because the hitokui town has it in the weird... nevermind. i don't wanna give it away to anyone, it's better to find out on your own.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm suprised no one has said kk milonga yet! Look at diva and kk slider on the cover! And she has mummies in her house too


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

I have hypno kk in my second room, in which I have displayed the creepy series. Great effect!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2015)

I find a part of K.K. Lullaby (from Wild World at least, I don't know if it happens in any other game) where it plays backwards for a few seconds to be kind of creepy, but not really all that scary.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

stargate said:


> I find a part of K.K. Lullaby (from Wild World at least, I don't know if it happens in any other game) where it plays backwards for a few seconds to be kind of creepy, but not really all that scary.



^^^This.

The first time I heard it was in WW when I had Stitches in my town. He has it playing in his house and I was just standing around. It's such a peaceful lullaby, then suddenly _the notes reverse and it sounds like you're falling down into the demonic depths of darkness._
Sounds like something you'd find in the room of a child in a scary movie...


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 9, 2015)

K.K Hypno would sometimes give me the creeps. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2015)

KK Dirge reminds me of the Lion King Soundtrack's last instrumental music "King of Pride Rock", more specifically at the first part of it. Since that part of the Lion King Soundtrack was really scary, and since K.K. Dirge sounds like some watered down version of it, I would go with K.K. Dirge as the creepiest tune. That, and it was supposed to be creepy to begin with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> This might sound odd, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you hate everything about Marshal because of him. Wow!

To be fair, I don't see anything wrong with that song, but I use that in one of my houses, as well as that creepy "King of Pride Rock" sound-alike song in another.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

K.K. Oasis because of that creepy Japanese horror town.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't find K.K dirge creepy, only in a corny horror film way.  K.k hypno is definitely creepy though, especially on music box. 

Also K.K parade sounds like a terrifying circus and gives me the creeps. 
K.K oasis is one that I wouldn't call _creepy_ exactly, but it definitely puts me on edge a bit 



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> This might sound odd, but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weirdness
> ...



Your marshal thing is getting really sad ha. Hating a popular villager doesn't make you unique, sorry to say.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Your marshal thing is getting really sad ha. Hating a popular villager doesn't make you unique, sorry to say.



Yeah, it's getting really annoying.

But overall, while some K.K. songs are creepy, all of them are low-quality music. K.K. Dirge appears to be creepy, not because it reminds me of a horror film, but it reminds me of a soundtrack piece that scared me when I was a child.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, it's getting really annoying.
> 
> But overall, while some K.K. songs are creepy, *all of them are low-quality music. *K.K. Dirge appears to be creepy, not because it reminds me of a horror film, but it reminds me of a soundtrack piece that scared me when I was a child.



I dunno, I really like a lot of the music in the game. This is more of an opinion. 

Also the music box version of Pondering gives me shivers


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, and the music box version of the song used in Aika is supposed to be nice-sounding, but, I immediately recognize the nightmare factor of it, and close the box ASAP.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 11, 2015)

I have to admit, KK Synth creeps me out. It's mostly because of another part of Aika Village, but every time I hear it now, it just seems so sad, and like the sort of music you'd hear if you were the only person left alive in a wasteland of ruins.

KK Bazaar does too, for some reason. The fast-paced repetitive melody makes me kind of anxious.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 13, 2015)

For me it's a tie between Dirge and Hypno.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't think any of the songs are all that scary, but I have a witch's lab in my basement so I play K.K. Waltz. K.K. Waltz reminds me of a haunted mansion.

There's also a part in K.K. Swing where the notes sound weird on the air check.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

I went to a dream town and a house was ALL black (like you couldn't see ANYTHING but blackness in it) and K.K. Dirge was playing. It freaked me right out!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I went to a dream town and a house was ALL black (like you couldn't see ANYTHING but blackness in it) and K.K. Dirge was playing. It freaked me right out!



Oh wow, which dream town was that? Sounds interesting~


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 13, 2015)

None of them scare me. Tbh I love all of the K.K. songs! I have Hypno K.K. playing in my main room! LOVE IT!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

A lot of the songs sound way creepier on the music boxes so I try to hide their girly exterior when putting them in my "haunted" or spooky themed rooms.


----------

